# CarPro PERL or Gyeon ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

im making myself a little shopping list at the moment, and was planning on getting some gyeon tyre, and gyeon trim

but, ive just seen carpro perl, can someone give me a comparison, i realise the carpro seems to be very versatile, interior surfaces, exterior trim, tyres, but what is the durability like, i would expect the gyeon to last longer, but how much longer ?

basically can i save myself £40+ by using the PERL instead or is their a big gap between the products


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BRUN said:


> im making myself a little shopping list at the moment, and was planning on getting some gyeon tyre, and gyeon trim
> 
> but, ive just seen carpro perl, can someone give me a comparison, i realise the carpro seems to be very versatile, interior surfaces, exterior trim, tyres, but what is the durability like, i would expect the gyeon to last longer, but how much longer ?
> 
> basically can i save myself £40+ by using the PERL instead or is their a big gap between the products


Both nice products. Perl maybe doesn't last quite as long but I can't justify the extra for Tire.

Haven't used Trim - it's more of a semi permanent option though.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Perl seemed to be out of stock in most places, not sure if that has changed recently.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

JB052 said:


> Perl seemed to be out of stock in most places, not sure if that has changed recently.


TAC System SEAL is exactly the same thing, but I've found it to be disappointing on tyres.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

does it brown the tyres at all like some do, as i hate that


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I've used Gyeon Tire & PERL neat as a tyre dressing.

I prefer the finish PERL gives but it wont last as long in my experience. If you drive in rain it comes off very quickly.

If I remember correctly PERL is water based and Tire is an Si02 dressing?


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Theres one called ‘slicks’ tyre dressing which is better than both but unsure if discontinued or not.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I dont think any tyre dressing really lasts all that long, especially in bad weather so i would go with perl. Clean the tyres properly then coat them with neat perl followed by top ups after every wash at a 4/1 ratio,works out very economical then

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i think ill probably get the PERL, as my seats are half leather, i can use it on those, i dont have much interior dressing left, so it can replace that too, seems ideal really


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoglanz Trim Reaper is better than PERL imo. Especially neat as a tyre dressing, more durable.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Autoglanz Trim Reaper is better than PERL imo. Especially neat as a tyre dressing, more durable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Water based too? Does it dry to the touch?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Water based too? Does it dry to the touch?


Very similar to Perl in that it's water based, dilutable & can be used for rubber, exterior plastics/engine bays & as an interior dressing. It's a thinner liquid though which I personally prefer, easier to use & more durable on plastics/rubber.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

PERL gets my vote :thumb:


----------

